# I've managed it??????



## Polly (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone
I have been veiwing your forum for at least 2 months now and I have actually got around to registering. That was the easy bit. I found it a little harder to find where i post a note. Maybe it was the excitment. how often do we follow instructions??? 
I really must say i do view other m/h forums but yours doesnot seem clicky I find yours a very friendly site including all that write up. You include all

i started with my m/h Gladys last May 2 months after my husband died. It was either a m/h or stay at home has i had decided i could not manage the caravan on my own. As you can guess there was no contest.
This is the next best thing that as happened to me in my life the first was marring my hubby oh i forgot about having 2 children. 
Anyway I am enjoying Gladys and overcoming what I call hurdles. My next hurdle is getting stuck in the mud and later on this year will be doing 3 point turns but don't worry i will give everyone fair warning.
Hello to you all out there


----------



## avandriver (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome in Polly 

Hope you enjoy the forum too 


Steve


----------



## Geoff.W (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Polly and welcome.

I'm sure you'll find this forum friendly and welcoming and the people one here only too willing to help if you have any problems so don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## cas (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, but good to see your getting on with things, theres not many of us lone women campers but were slowly on the increase, and dont worry about the hurdles theres always som1 who will lend hand


----------



## lenny (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome Polly,and your Gladys. I'm sure you will enjoy this site and make lots of new friends who will all help you overcome those hurdles.

Good luck to you


----------



## sundown (Feb 3, 2008)

hello polly and welcome to the site
  we've a great mixture of people 
on here, with a varied mixture of knowledge,
so any info you need, just ask,
and im sure some-one will be able to help!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hi and Welcome to Wildcamping Polly.
I do hope you will enjoy this friendly, informative site


----------



## Julie798 (Feb 3, 2008)

*wilding*

Hi Polly

Hope you find this site as useful as I do, its a great friendly crowd, Enjoy


----------



## Trevor (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Poly


----------



## Don (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Polly and welcome, as stated we are a mixed but friendly bunch. I am your reverse, widower and took to the motorhome rather than sit at home. Any way enjoy the site. As an after thought, have you tried the "Loner Group" Single caravan and motor homes, not a dateing group, just single people who enjoy getting out with a group of like minded people.

Don


----------



## pam (Feb 13, 2008)

*welcome*

hi Polly hope u enjoy site. I am still finding my way round site and still havnt managed to post a photo !Good luck with your adventures !


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 14, 2008)

*welcome polly*

Nice to hear from you ,you will find plenty to talk about ,now you are on ,every one is freindly and helpful.


----------



## ladytramp (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hello Polly*



GARY ENGLISH said:


> Nice to hear from you ,you will find plenty to talk about ,now you are on ,every one is freindly and helpful.



Welcome Polly, hope you will find the site advantageous.  Good bunch on here with a lot of technical knowledge and lots of laughs.


----------

